# Been here a while but...



## pigandpepper (Sep 26, 2010)

Maybe this is useless but I just want to clarify that I have changed my username from tofunk to pigandpepper. Tofunk was a combination of tofu and funk, but as I have not been vegetarian for a few months now, I didn't think it was appropriate anymore. Anyway, on the off chance that someone notices, it's still me.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

pigandpepper said:


> Maybe this is useless but I just want to clarify that I have changed my username from tofunk to pigandpepper. Tofunk was a combination of tofu and funk, but as I have not been vegetarian for a few months now, I didn't think it was appropriate anymore. Anyway, on the off chance that someone notices, it's still me.


Hey, the notice is nice. Lots of people change name and avatar, then my brain goes tilt and forgets half of what I remembered.

As for the name change, we still like you







, "a rose by any other name..."


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I liked "tofunk". Pigandpepper is nice too. I changed my name as well, formerly surfingisfun001. Thanks for the notice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

pigandpepper, we are all evolving, that's why it's better to pick a name on likes rather than beliefs, i reckon.
imho
but do you put pepper on pork? Im not sure about that. Glaze it, roast it, stick in a bit of mace, yeah but...








So you're Nirvana now, surfingisfun?
I liked that name. It made me think of surfing and fun and how surfing might be fun








(everyone wore nirvana tops when I was growing up, ya see.)
Luckily I don't have to change my name on account of me being too lazy and deranged to do so


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Just to really throw everyone off I changed it back.


----------



## resinoptes (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm glad surfingisfun is back too, it is a joyful name


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Why stay with 3 syllables when you could have 4

I'm sure that was pigandpepper's logic









Where did pigandpepper come from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Yay, surfingisfun is back!


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

pigandpepper said:


> Maybe this is useless but I just want to clarify that I have changed my username from tofunk to pigandpepper. Tofunk was a combination of tofu and funk, but as I have not been vegetarian for a few months now, I didn't think it was appropriate anymore. Anyway, on the off chance that someone notices, it's still me.


lol i love posts like this


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, it's good you're not so unnatural anymore. Since we've been doing it so long, might as well eat plants and animals. I've known a few vegans and they've all been sick more frequently than anyone else I've known. It's human breeding that needs to be slowed, not animal consumption.

Anyways, significant personal changes should definitely bring out name changes. Right on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Why stay with 3 syllables when you could have 4
> 
> I'm sure that was pigandpepper's logic
> 
> ...


Haha. I wondered why the hell this 'nirvana' guy seemed so familiar to me.


----------



## pigandpepper (Sep 26, 2010)

Pig and Pepper is actually a chapter in Lewis Carroll's _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland_. It's a really funny chapter and I also thought it would be appropriate considering my transition from vegetarian to omnivore. Anyone who hasn't read _Alice_ should do so immediately.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

pigandpepper said:


> Pig and Pepper is actually a chapter in Lewis Carroll's _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland_. It's a really funny chapter and I also thought it would be appropriate considering my transition from vegetarian to omnivore. Anyone who hasn't read _Alice_ should do so immediately.


"_Speak roughly to your little boy, and beat him when he sneezes
He only does it to annoy, because he knows it teases.

I speak severely to my boy, and beat him when he sneezes
For he can thoroughly enjoy the pepper when he pleases_"

Then later the morph &#8230;


----------



## pigandpepper (Sep 26, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> "_Speak roughly to your little boy, and beat him when he sneezes
> He only does it to annoy, because he knows it teases.
> 
> I speak severely to my boy, and beat him when he sneezes
> ...


You are a fellow of excellent tastes.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

pigandpepper said:


> You are a fellow of excellent tastes.


"_Did you not tell them that they were the Lord's chips?...Do you not realize I have had diarrhea since Easters?_"


----------

